# Elvis and the Olive Tree



## Elvis Fan (Feb 15, 2021)

I have just completed my new enclosure for Elvis, a 15 year-old Desert Tortoise. Grasses, Hibiscus, Geranium, Marigold and Panzies through-out. I would like to add a fruitless dwarf olive shrub/tree because I think it would do well and it's pretty, but cannot find anywhere would this be okay or harmful. There are no fruit to fall, and the leaves will not shed much. I believe I read that olive trees are high in oxalates but I'm not sure how my tortoise would get to it. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 15, 2021)

Elvis Fan said:


> I have just completed my new enclosure for Elvis, a 15 year-old Desert Tortoise. Grasses, Hibiscus, Geranium, Marigold and Panzies through-out. I would like to add a fruitless dwarf olive shrub/tree because I think it would do well and it's pretty, but cannot find anywhere would this be okay or harmful. There are no fruit to fall, and the leaves will not shed much. I believe I read that olive trees are high in oxalates but I'm not sure how my tortoise would get to it. Anyone have an opinion?


I do (I have opinions on everything. Instead of olive trees, how about Rose of Sharon? Leaves and beautiful blooms are edible and much loved by tortoises They provide great shade and food too!


I also have purple, white w/red, white, and one tree that blooms red, white and blue


----------



## jaizei (Feb 15, 2021)

The leaves from olive trees are edible.


----------



## Elvis Fan (Feb 15, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I do (I have opinions on everything. Instead of olive trees, how about Rose of Sharon? Leaves and beautiful blooms are edible and much loved by tortoises They provide great shade and food too!
> View attachment 318374
> 
> I also have purple, white w/red, white, and one tree that blooms red, white and blue


Thankyou J! But I may be running out of room! LOL!


----------



## Elvis Fan (Feb 15, 2021)

My bad! Thank you both!


----------



## Herman_WA (Feb 15, 2021)

May we see a picture of your tort? In my opinion, Elvis sounds like one of the best names for a tortoise! I always like to see everyone's tort!? (Sorry to get off topic)


----------



## Elvis Fan (Feb 15, 2021)

Herman_WA said:


> May we see a picture of your tort? In my opinion, Elvis sounds like one of the best names for a tortoise! I always like to see everyone's tort!? (Sorry to get off topic)


Elvis with Molly on her first day at his new home. He was boxed the next day November 2nd.


----------



## Herman_WA (Feb 15, 2021)

Elvis Fan said:


> Elvis with Molly on her first day at his new home. He was boxed the next day November 2nd.


Thank you! They are so sweet together! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 15, 2021)

B


Elvis Fan said:


> Elvis with Molly on her first day at his new home. He was boxed the next day November 2nd.


Boxed?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 16, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> B
> 
> Boxed?



Boxed him up for brumation.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 16, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Boxed him up for brumation.


Oh, some times I am just dumb!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 17, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Oh, some times I am just dumb!


You're not dumb... I didn't know either until I read another of the OP's posts. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 17, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> You're not dumb... I didn't know either until I read another of the OP's posts. ?


Well, to kinda stick up for myself...a confession..in all my years of tort keeping I have never hibernated an animal. When I was first medically retired I hung out with Y a lot. I went to turtle and tortoise club meetings with her. Almost everybody would bring something, have a meeting, then be social. What impressed me at first was the number of people who talked about animals dying in hibernation. So many, these are personal animals, Joe would say "so 2 of my Russians didn't make it", Susie, "I lost 1 CDT to UTI after he woke up". Or "they didn't wake at all". So I have those memories in my mind as I slowly start to get involved in tort keeping, I don't hibernate and have never. I am afraid. That's not to say I am ignorant of the whole process, but in my situation it's not a necessary thing to do, so my knowledge is minimal and scary


----------

